# will my buttercream frosting crack?



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

ok, so i made like 2 wedding cakes in the past but my old boss was the one that finished it. i'm working in a high end restaurant and was asked to make a stacked wedding cake for a party of 30. 9" base and 7" top. really simple, just buttercream frosting.

my question is, if i get it all frosted and piped on friday and stack it (there will be dowels to support the top tier) will my buttercream crack on the bottom tier? i really want to make a good impression so i want to make sure everything i do is flawless. thanks.


----------



## rrcos (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello..

Although I've never seen buttercream crack.. you can have the dowels in place before you frost with the buttercream. I don't think you will have any issues.. :chef:


----------

